# Outlook 2002 SSL Error



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

I am running Outlook 2002 on XP Pro. Starting today, I have recieved an error not allowing me to Send/Recieve, yet it automatically resends my outbox coninuously, some people have recieved 300+ instances of a single message. I just get an error when I attempt to delete it saying unknown error has occured, try restarting outlook. Same error upon restart. I also did all of my updates including SP3.

I also went to Run-cmd-then checked my connection. It shows that I am reaching the server. Running out of ideas, its something beyond my knowledge. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried a Detect and Repair from Outlook's Help Menu? If you can't do that, try using the Office CD and do a Repair from the menu that appears. Are there any other problems with the PC or other programmes?


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

I just did a repair and detect. No errors showed up. Also I have not seen any other problems with programs. This is not my computer but I had the same problem with another persons computer in the same building yesturday. I ended up re-formating theirs, but they had so much clutter it was just easier. I know there has to be a better way to deal with this than re-formatting. 

When I test the settings in the email accounts option in outlook
-it Finds to outgoing SMTP
- Finds to incoming POP3
- connects to incoming Server
error in sending test email.

The other thing is it says there is an ssl error, but this account does not require ssl


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

What is the *exact* error message?


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

*Message Upon deletion attempt*: The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart oulook.


Send Test Email Error: 

*Send test e-mail message: * The specified server was found, but there was no response from the server. Please verify that the port and SSL infomation is correct. To access these settings close this dialog, then click more settings and clisk on the Advanced tab.

When I had this problem yesturday, I called our email provider, who told me these settings were correct based on what I told them and they believe it to be an outlook problem.


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

Note: I also went into C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook to see if the files were hidden, which they were not.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try repairing the .pst file

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814441/en-us

although I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the problem.


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

I see where you are going with this, and remarkably I am unable to find the pst file. I would think that there would have to be a pst file for me even to open outlook and see the folders?


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know if this will help, but this is what my result from scanning the data file:
**Beginning PST/OST recovery

**Attempting to recover all top-level objects

!!Message store missing PR_PST_PASSWORD
!!Message store missing or invalid PR_RECORD_KEY
!!Message store missing PR_DISPLAY_NAME
!!Message store missing PR_IPM_SUBTREE_ENTRYID

!!Receive folder table missing
!!Receive folder table missing default message class

!!Name-to-id map missing

!!Search folder (nid=1E1) missing update queue

!!Search activity list missing

!!Missing template (nid=60D)

!!Missing template (nid=60E)

!!Missing template (nid=60F)

!!Missing template (nid=610)

!!Missing template (nid=692)

!!Missing template (nid=671)

!!Missing the outgoing queue

!!Missing root folder

!!Missing IPM_SUBTREE

**Attempting to walk all folders

**Attempting to locate any orphaned folders/messages

!!Adding folder (nid=8022) back to the database

**Attempting to check top-level objects for consistency

??Deleting SDO

**Updating folder hierarchy

**Attempting to fix original file

**Attempting to copy back BBT

**Attempting to copy back NBT


----------



## scootdaboot (Sep 2, 2005)

Fixed. I think there was just a problem when I installed SP3 and it never was installed. I wasn't able to locate it. So I found another article that says with SP2 you are limited to disk space in outlook. Well the deleted items was more than full so I deleted those, and as soon as I did that everything was fine. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

